
Learning Ruby Metaprogramming - r11t
http://ruby-metaprogramming.heroku.com/
======
audionerd
I've found this single page to be an excellent reference on Ruby
metaprogramming:

[http://weare.buildingsky.net/2009/08/25/rubys-
metaprogrammin...](http://weare.buildingsky.net/2009/08/25/rubys-
metaprogramming-toolbox)

------
satling
An excellent online course for learning Ruby metaprogramming by Satoshi
Asakawa.

